# No wood shavings for me!



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

So I have a bad allergy to wood shavings. It causes me shortness of breath and sneezing. So I really don't want to use it in my coop. Anything else you can suggest? I really need something with little or no dust. Maybe hay? Any suggestions will help!


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Anyone?? I really need some help :/


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

I have not tried it but I hear alot of people love using sand in their coop.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I love sand! We got a shipment of washed construction sand for cheap! There's so much of it I can change the coop all the time if I wanted to. We put the pile behind the shed and the birds love to dust bathe in it. 

With our dropping boards and the sand the coop is clean and free of smells. Although it is a bit dusty... But the chickens themselves are dusty. I definitely recommend the sand.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I wouldn't use hay, its expensive. Straw is pretty cheap if you can find it (its hard to find here due to the weather we've been having). Sand is a good alternative if you have a coop floor (meaning not just on the dirt).


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I like straw. It's easier for me to clean my coop with the straw, but I have used pine shavings on occasion.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Roslyn said:


> I like straw. It's easier for me to clean my coop with the straw, but I have used pine shavings on occasion.


That's what I was thinking is using. No dust, and it seems easy to clean.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Apyl said:


> I wouldn't use hay, its expensive. Straw is pretty cheap if you can find it (its hard to find here due to the weather we've been having). Sand is a good alternative if you have a coop floor (meaning not just on the dirt).


I do have a coop floor, but I'm worried about all the dust from the sand that will be kicked up when I'm cleaning it. I know chickens are dusty animals, but my doctor said I just can't have a whole bunch of dust kicked up and breath it. How easy is straw to clean?


----------



## Amysaviary (Mar 19, 2013)

I use shredded paper, like ur junk mail. Cheap(free) and u r recycling. No dust and u can compost it also.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Amysaviary said:


> I use shredded paper, like ur junk mail. Cheap(free) and u r recycling. No dust and u can compost it also.


Oh that's a great idea! Can't believe I didn't think of that, thank you!


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

Try using a mask when you are performing your chicken keeping duties if you decide to try sand. As GenFoe mentioned chickens themselves are dusty whether they are dust bathing or kicking up dirt/sand in their run. Chickens are messy!


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

GratefulGirl said:


> Try using a mask when you are performing your chicken keeping duties if you decide to try sand. As GenFoe mentioned chickens themselves are dusty whether they are dust bathing or kicking up dirt/sand in their run. Chickens are messy!


I do but it somehow still irritates me. I realize chickens are very messy and dusty. I am just trying to find something that wont kick up dust when I'm cleaning. When I'm out with the chickens I'm fine, it's only when I'm cleaning that it bothers me.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Amysaviary said:


> I use shredded paper, like ur junk mail. Cheap(free) and u r recycling. No dust and u can compost it also.


That's a great idea!!

Also, when cleaning you can always wear a disposable dust mask. They suck, really bad to wear, but it makes you move quicker. When my coop is super dusty I pop one on just long enough to clean things out. I'm not officially allergic to things, but I am super sensitive to MANY things. Can't be too safe with your lungs.


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Roslyn said:


> That's a great idea!!
> 
> Also, when cleaning you can always wear a disposable dust mask. They suck, really bad to wear, but it makes you move quicker. When my coop is super dusty I pop one on just long enough to clean things out. I'm not officially allergic to things, but I am super sensitive to MANY things. Can't be too safe with your lungs.


I have tried that and somehow it still gets to me. Not sure how...thinking about doing straw or paper shreds.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Why not just start a deep litter system so you won't have to "clean out" the coop but just add more to it. As long as you have good ventilation and monitor the moisture in your bedding, the chickens can do the turning of the litter for you. 

I use a number of materials in my deep litter such as leaves, pine needles, pine shavings, grass clippings, twigs, bark, etc. I've used shredded paper but you have to be careful with that in deep litter as it can clump and hold moisture in pockets. 

To have your bedding turned, just throw some BOSS in the litter and let the chickens do all the dusty work for you. 

Some people never fully clean the DL out of their coops...they just take out some of the bottom layer for the garden every year and just continue to grow a good cultured floor in their coop. It cuts down on chores, flies, smells and promotes good health if done properly. 

Just think..no more dust!


----------

